# Magbacker ... No more hardihacker



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

because of the budget. it costs about 150 dollars to cover this area. ditra was 350 . its a good material. but ditra IS my first choice , but as all you kids know , sometimes a budget can break a deal.. 

John , on 1/4 I mix thinset and apply under backer then nail or screw..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Orlando, does it say where it's made? I really liked the Eboard but it's made in China. :sad:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was looking for some of that information, I have to assume is made in the states, espacially with all those stamps of approval.. here is a spec sheet.
New from MagBacker is mesh-reinforced magnesium and cellulose fiber product that is applicable as underlayment, tile backer and wet area panel. In addition, the company notes that specifying MagBacker can earn LEED points in LEED-accredited projects.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

They should be a sticker right on the panel that says its origin.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

They are stamped... I will call my rep


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i have some havent used it yet. saw it at coverings in orlando 2 years ago..........i just dont do alot of off grade stuff to use it


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Off grade ?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Floormasta78 said:


> Off grade ?


Not on a slab. He's down here in the land of concrete and cinder blocks :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Frederick Flintstone overthere ! .. Lol


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

We are a pretty large retailer in SoCal and have a nationwide online presence. I haven't even heard of this stuff. Have you found it popular amongst other tilers? We are still slinging the HardiBacker.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

in socal the biggest I know is Big D . flooring supply. fellow Installer love it.. It is truly dustless even in making cuts around toilets , scored and snap. Its perfect .


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to know. I'll look into their numbers and talk to some customers to see if it's worth bringing on board. We're based in North Hollywood and Schluter hasn't even taken off locally.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I grew up in LA .. I love LA !,. But its, rare to see certain products . three installer base is not prepared enough to user or deal with high end products. Most shops out in LA are too cheap for any installer to buy good products.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Agree completely. The national market is much different than the labor centric user base that's common in Southern California.


----------

